# Getting back into the game and need help



## CAAT0352 (Jan 4, 2018)

Hey everyone, I am just about to start cycling a new tank after 5 plus years of not having one. This time I am planning on a male Jaguar Cichlid. I have a 125gal (6.5'Lx2'Hx1.5'D) for him and I was wondering if there is anything out there that may have a chance as a tank mate. Is a Bicher with some good hiding spots a possibility? Anyway any thoughts or advice is always appreciated! Thanks!
Ps. Anyone in Az that can recomend a trust worthy store?


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

A Jag can grow to the width of your tank so I don't think it would get along with anything once it's big. IMO your tank is too narrow for a Jag.


----------



## CAAT0352 (Jan 4, 2018)

Ichthys said:


> A Jag can grow to the width of your tank so I don't think it would get along with anything once it's big. IMO your tank is too narrow for a Jag.


I appreciate the input! As far as the tank size goes if need be I can always upgrade it when its time. In the interim I am quite confident a juvie wont out grow it over night.


----------



## JRW81 (Mar 14, 2017)

What about a pair of jags? A 125 would be the minimal size for a pair. I've kept a pair in a 125 before and was fine. I'm growing out 6 now to get a pair for a 125. Males rarely get over 16 inches.

As far as tankmates go it would be trail and error finding something that works and trying growing them up together. Jags are more territorial than aggressive unless it's a pair. A male would probably claim the entire tank as his territory. Could always try convicts more as dithers.


----------



## CAAT0352 (Jan 4, 2018)

JRW81 said:


> What about a pair of jags? A 125 would be the minimal size for a pair. I've kept a pair in a 125 before and was fine. I'm growing out 6 now to get a pair for a 125. Males rarely get over 16 inches.
> 
> As far as tankmates go it would be trail and error finding something that works and trying growing them up together. Jags are more territorial than aggressive unless it's a pair. A male would probably claim the entire tank as his territory. Could always try convicts more as dithers.


I was originally thinking about doing a pair as i find the females to be really good looking fish as well. My concern was them spawning and me winding up with a bunch of fry that I dont know what to do with. I think i will just try to find the "highest" quality pair I can get and call it a day. 
I will keep in mind what you said about the convicts though. I would never have thought about using them as dithers.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

I would not put a pair of Jags in a 125. I had a male outgrow a 125 by age 3, made a 180 look small by age 5. If you want the final word on how to keep big Parachromis, see Guapote Mel on YouTube. Yes there will be plenty of folks that say" I kept this in such and such a tank, it was fine" You can keep a dog on a chain its whole life too, it may survive, but its not a good life is it?


----------



## lilcaddy420 (Jan 7, 2018)

I disagree smaller tanks are fine as long as you plan on investing wen the time is right..divide if you have too..this is your new tank do wut u want but yea be responsible..im having some trouble with an rd he is divided now yea he has less room but he was beating three jags and a green terror not happening not in my tank atleast my goal is to end up with a 125 or so with my rd on one side and a ******* jag male on the other...*** raised many fish jags,jd ,texas,oscars it worked with them all isolate the bully until the rest of the tank is thriving wen he comes home **** see..things have changed


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

lilcaddy420 said:


> I disagree smaller tanks are fine as long as you plan on investing wen the time is right..divide if you have too..this is your new tank do wut u want but yea be responsible..im having some trouble with an rd he is divided now yea he has less room but he was beating three jags and a green terror not happening not in my tank atleast my goal is to end up with a 125 or so with my rd on one side and a bad boy jag male on the other...I've raised many fish jags,jd ,texas,oscars it worked with them all isolate the bully until the rest of the tank is thriving wen he comes home #%$& see..things have changed


Just, yikes. I'm sorry, but you're not in much of a position to be advising others :roll:


----------



## lilcaddy420 (Jan 7, 2018)

if u feel that way that's fine..like I said I deal with the pyschos with a divider until the other fish can hold there weight it works its proven by personal experience and not just this newest time..big kisses sinister..do wut u do and lets keep it moving )


----------



## CAAT0352 (Jan 4, 2018)

Thank you all for your input! As of now the plan is 1 male Jag and thats it. I want a healthy beautiful fish. I know other CA cichlids enough to know the importance of thier environment versus thier health. 
Also on an interesting note... if this makes anyone feel better about my desion at this point. I calculated the volume of my tank. I was told it is a 125gal but in fact it is 145gal. More room for the fish. At least for now.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

If you want to give it a go with tank mates later on, aim for smaller species. Like, a group of convicts, for example. Something tough and fast enough to hold its own, but small enough that the jag is less likely to see them as competition and invaders in his territory. They're often more accepting of much smaller fish than themselves...just make sure to have some caves and such that the smaller fish can get into and the jag can't. It may or may not work, but it would be the route I'd go if I was trying it out.


----------



## CAAT0352 (Jan 4, 2018)

Sinister-Kisses said:


> If you want to give it a go with tank mates later on, aim for smaller species. Like, a group of convicts, for example. Something tough and fast enough to hold its own, but small enough that the jag is less likely to see them as competition and invaders in his territory. They're often more accepting of much smaller fish than themselves...just make sure to have some caves and such that the smaller fish can get into and the jag can't. It may or may not work, but it would be the route I'd go if I was trying it out.


Cool thanks for the input! Its something i may try in the future. One of the things i love about cichlids is thier personality. So if the Jag is out on the prowl doing his cichlid things, id be happy. If not and hes skittish for some reason, ill try the comvicts more as dithers. I plan on doing a more "natural" scape, so there will be plenty of hiding spots and open water to race around.


----------

